

Ask HN: Please review my startup- Local news as a game - pixycity

Hi, would like to hear your feedback on new service "PixyCity- Your City News". Thanks!<p>www.pixycity.com
======
Tichy
Could you provide a starting point that has some news? First I had no
reception, then I zoomed on SF (random pick) and ended up with "no news for
this area".

~~~
pixycity
Try "Praha" it has one news so you can see how it looks. Or you can easily
create your own, which would be great. I deployed the site today. I also plan
to translate the site to german language, I from the Czech Republic, so there
will be more news from Germany.

~~~
Tichy
I like the style. How do you get the news - just what is entered into the
system?

------
mgkimsal
<http://www.pixycity.com/>

